# Barker tote-along 42gal portable holding tank



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

Camping guys I have a Barker tote-along that we bought about 1 year ago and never used. Brand new in the box sealed just like it was shipped. Its the 42gal holding tank so it will hold a lot of poop. We are never going to need it so I want to get rid of it. The cheapest I can find it online is 217.xx not including shipping. I think I paid 250 for it last year.
200$ and its in Katy.

http://www.amazon.com/Barker-30844-4-Wheeler-Tote-Tank/dp/B000OR18BE#
http://www.rvpartscountry.com/Barker-Rv-Tote-Along-Portable-Holding-Tank-42-Gallon.html


----------

